# funding on the nhs



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

hello there

i am quite new to this site and getting used to it - posting my questions in several sections which seem to be appropriate. 

another member from this site has indicated that most nhs trusts will only fund ivf/iui cycles if the woman has been ttc through intercourse for the past 3 years. well, i am single and gay so that is not an option for me. i am thinking that this is discriminatory. 

is there anyone who could share their experience and knowledge with me? i realise that different trusts have different rules - i live in oxford so if anyone from there, please can you share any info that could help?

have posted a similar message on the gay and lesbian section and am gonna post another one on the oxfordshire one but thanks to everyone in this section if you get back to me. 

thanks


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Rose

Thanks for your reply though i am so sad and gutted to hear that being single means that you don't get the funding - so so so so unfair. i feel deflated. 

i saw a couple of sperm donor websites, any idea if single women (gay/straight) use that? 

thanks 

gini


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Gini, just wanted to say   and welcome you to the board  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Rose

Thanks again for the info - so much to think about!!! I.m gonna have to hope i win the lottery so i can afford to go private then!! that and stop having a life for the next few months so i can save as much as possible. I am so gutted i don;t know what to say or think now 

lou ann - thanks a lot for saying hi. hi back at you

Gini


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gini, I just wanted to say hello & wish you luck on your journey. The funding thing is very unfair but as Lou says it might be worth filling in a few forms & seeing how far you get. Alternatively as Rose mentions going abroad is a lot cheaper. I'm in the Czech Republic at the min and treatment is about half the price of the UK & you get an enforced holiday to boot!  The personal care that you get is very good too, so do think about overseas treatment too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey all

Thank you so much for your replies, your advice, your ideas and for sharing your experiences with me. I stayed away from the site for a week or so as i needed to get over those bad news. I know i have been very naive in thinking that it is all going to be easy and funded by the nhs. Im coming back with a fighting spirit though!!!! Saving money as much as possible, i know my parents are going to be sweet and will do what they can to help and i will see my GP first week of november. I have contcated a few private clinics and hope the tests reveal no major problem with my ability to conceive so i can go for what seems to be the cheapest option - iui. I am doing all the research i can but when i read the threads on here there are still treatments mentioned that don;t mean anything to me. I'll catch up at some point i am sure and i realise that when i go through everything myself it will make more sense (i hope!!)
Thnaks again for your messages
Gini


----------

